# Rhinestone programs



## rjdavis61 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone have experience with rstones or ledtool6 for creating stone templates? I am checking out rstones http://macromonster.com/index.php?mod=descr&id_desc=160& and ledtool6 http://corelvba.com/index.php?pages=led_1 rstones looks like what i need at $29.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You get what you pay for....good luck....you may need it


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

I use r stones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

r stones works well


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Rstones does work well, but there isn't a lot of information as to how to use it so you may get a little frustrated trying to figure out how to do some things with the macro.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

If you're comparing rstones to the LED tool, spend the little extra for rstones. The LED tool was made for something else, but happens to "work" for some basic rhinestoning designs.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

why not find a quality company to wholesale you designs until you figure out what is best for you


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I like R stones. it is the first program I use when making a rhinestone design. BUT I am one of many that have many rhinestone programs. TRW's macro is my 3nd go to for rhinestones. then I have a program in my embroidery software that I can do specific things that either of the other 2 macros can do.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Or you can skip the macros and go for full blown programs that are meant for rhinestoning...Of course, you're going to spend hundreds instead of $50.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Or you can skip the macros and go for full blown programs that are meant for rhinestoning...Of course, you're going to spend hundreds instead of $50.



Oh I have one of those also but it does not compare to the macros. It is 4th on the list. paid over 1500.00 for it. Have another that I removed from my computer because it was faulty in my estimation and it was over 1200.00


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

sttbtch said:


> ...it does not compare to the macros. It is 4th on the list.


Which one? Maybe it's not the right one for the job  I can only think of one over $1000 and that's from DAS. StoneStencil something...They have one that's a macro and another full blown app.

I'll choose OOBling over any macro. Macro's are cool, but they are simply an automation tool. Meaning that if you already have Corel, you can do everything they are doing already for free. I've written a macro before and use them as well. I'll never spend more that $50 on one. I like the cheap simple ones that can do an quick task for me.


----------



## rjdavis61 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I have a laser and can cut my own templates and am somewhat well versed in corel. I was just having trouble with complex fills looking unscattered. I will try r stone. I have the trial version but you are right in it is not so easy to learn. Thanks again all.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I use the easy stone macro. Kevin has a ton of vids and explains all the functions fairly thoroughly. It is a pricey macro, but I find it a lot easier than making Corel do all the things the macro does.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Except Kevin from easy stone is a crook. Sold me a pirated copy of Corel Draw X6 and refused to refund me my money. I finally gave up and just bought a copy from Ryonet last week. 

Oobling is a top quality program for rhinestones. You don't get the funny scattered looks with it like you do with the macros.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

The WinPCPro 2014 is a great program. Has so many new features, tons of videos to help you learn the program. A lot of users that will also help when someone has a problem. I have Oobling, but I do 99% of my designs with the WinPC now.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I have Oobling, but I do 99% of my designs with the WinPC now.


Hi Paula,

Any particular reason? Is there something you can't accomplish with OOBling? I like to get feedback on the software comparisons. Thanks


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

i plan on downloading the WinPC 2014 trial when i get back from vacation. I have heard a lot of great reviews.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dragon slayer....I thought I saw on another forum that you have a KNK ZING...if so I don't think there is a driver for that cutter in Winpcsign..you probably could export in a file that your cutter can use


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Any particular reason? Is there something you can't accomplish with OOBling? I like to get feedback on the software comparisons. Thanks



There are not many tutorials/info on learning the program. I am extremely busy and don't have the time to try to figure out the program by trial and error. Most of the programs out there are lacking in information/help and have a big learning curve. WinPC has an abundance of videos/tutorials, was very easy to learn. 

Here is a design I did last night with WinPC..


----------



## katruax01 (Oct 12, 2013)

sben763 said:


> Except Kevin from easy stone is a crook. Sold me a pirated copy of Corel Draw X6 and refused to refund me my money. I finally gave up and just bought a copy from Ryonet last week.
> 
> Oobling is a top quality program for rhinestones. You don't get the funny scattered looks with it like you do with the macros.


Really Sean you can't just let it go... LOL

Honestly it's not funny but it's frustrating that you still keep posting hate posts over something that happened more than a year ago that we tried to resolve by you returning the product for a refund which you claim you attempted to do and when asked for proof that it was returned and we refused it you never provided that proof... Probably because you never really attempted to return it... But gees that was a year ago... Then just last week you got a copy... That's great....

So back on topic.... One program that handles fill very well to consider is Hot Fix Era.... 

It's $500.00 and there are lots of things I don't like about it but for great fills... It's just the ticket... You might be able to get a demo as well?....

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Dragon slayer....I thought I saw on another forum that you have a KNK ZING...if so I don't think there is a driver for that cutter in Winpcsign..you probably could export in a file that your cutter can use


There is a KNK Maxx driver in the 2014 program


----------



## katruax01 (Oct 12, 2013)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> There is a KNK Maxx driver in the 2014 program


Yes unfortunately that driver won't work for a KNK Zing... As far as I know only Make the Cut has a driver for the Zing and that's why that little guy hasn't seen the light of day since I got it.... 

I bought it because it was small and portable but I REALLY don't care for Make the Cut... So I have never used my Zing but for one trade show... 

Kevin


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Paula...thanks for the info....I was not aware that there was a KNK driver in the 2014 version as I have not tried that one.
At one time I thought that after one purchased the rhinestone application from hotfix era that you had to purchase another program for your specific cutter...was not cheap...but then I could be wrong about that as well


----------



## katruax01 (Oct 12, 2013)

charles95405 said:


> At one time I thought that after one purchased the rhinestone application from hotfix era that you had to purchase another program for your specific cutter...was not cheap...but then I could be wrong about that as well



Yes it still works that way with HotFix.... 

Core Program is like $300.00 and then you purchase your output option... Driver for Cams or DXF/PLT output for a vinyl cutter....

But total package price is $500.00 for vinyl cutter output... 

Compared to OOBling / Stone Cut Pro it's a bargain at $500.00 ... Compared to RStones not so much.... 

I've used every rhinestone program on the planet virtually and by far HotFix fills are the best in my opinion...

Kevin


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

A crook is a crook there is no time limit on that. What's it matter how long it was. Yes just last week. I am not rich by no means and continued to use my X5. Until the right thing is done I will continue to tell the truth. I guess I should have sent priority instead of media mail. My name is not Ben but then again maybe its hard to tell all the people you have screwed apart!!!!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

katruax01 said:


> Yes unfortunately that driver won't work for a KNK Zing... As far as I know only Make the Cut has a driver for the Zing and that's why that little guy hasn't seen the light of day since I got it....
> 
> I bought it because it was small and portable but I REALLY don't care for Make the Cut... So I have never used my Zing but for one trade show...
> 
> Kevin


I have VinylMaster and love that program. I usually export all of my designs in eps and then import them to that program to cut. I just haven't taken the time to cut anything in the WinPC program yet.. Like anything else, it's all in what you like and feel comfortable with.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Paula...thanks for the info....I was not aware that there was a KNK driver in the 2014 version as I have not tried that one.
> At one time I thought that after one purchased the rhinestone application from hotfix era that you had to purchase another program for your specific cutter...was not cheap...but then I could be wrong about that as well


You are very welcome.. From looking at the driver list, it looks like they have added quite a few.

As for the Hotfix Era, that is what kept me from purchasing that program.. They seem to want to charge for every little thing that should automatically be included in the initial purchase price.


----------



## katruax01 (Oct 12, 2013)

sben763 said:


> A crook is a crook there is no time limit on that. What's it matter how long it was. Yes just last week. I am not rich by no means and continued to use my X5. Until the right thing is done I will continue to tell the truth. I guess I should have sent priority instead of media mail. My name is not Ben but then again maybe its hard to tell all the people you have screwed apart!!!!


The truth or just your version of the truth?... Or just the bits and pieces of the "truth" you care to share... 

Did I knowingly sell you a rotten copy of CorelDRAW?... No... 

Was it a rotten copy of CorelDRAW that I sold you?... Yes... 

Did I not ask you to return it for a refund so I could in turn try and get a refund from who I purchased?.... Yes... 

Did I ever get it returned?... No... 

You claim I refused delivery... I simply asked for you to show me that delivery was refused... You couldn't...

I even offered you a refund and a free copy of my CorelDRAW Macro to try and help make it right and you even refused that and it was FREE?.... 

But you were so blind in thinking I tried to take you that you couldn't see that I was took as well... 

Now a year has passed and neither of us are happy... 

Those are the real facts... But really have no place here on this topic...

Kevin


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> There are not many tutorials/info on learning the program.


Paula,
I know what you mean. I'm the only one out there I know of making videos on this software. Instead of just making random videos, I'd rather have people contact me on what they want to see done with it. For example, if someone wants to know how to weld, do node editing, fills, vectorize, outlines, clipping, etc I have them email me and I make a video. Other than that it's hard to guess what people want to see. 
Well, if you still decide to use your software, you can find all the videos located here: 
Synergy 17 - Support & Tutorials


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

katruax01 said:


> The truth or just your version of the truth?... Or just the bits and pieces of the "truth" you care to share...
> 
> Did I knowingly sell you a rotten copy of CorelDRAW?... No...
> 
> ...


You left out how I couldn't sign into the membership and YOU assured me it was all good and all the content for the membership was on the cd so not to worry about it. A tactic to get past the 45 days so paypal dispute couldn't be filed. Then you tried to turn it all around on me. Classic CON man tactics.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a driver for the knk max in win pro 2014. ?


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

Pawprint said:


> There is a driver for the knk max in win pro 2014. ?


I saw it in the demo I downloaded. Won't work with the zing.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

I have knk max which 
we have never been able to get 2010 to cut to. Did not even look for the driver for 2014. 
Think I will just keep exporting to my asc program . Finally have 2014 working don't want to mess up my cutter


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> There is a KNK Maxx driver in the 2014 program


Yes, I have the Zing. I just got it and haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I think I will be able to import a .wpc file into MTC. Not really pleased with the Make The Cut software.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I'm sure you can't import an WPC file into MTC. you will have to export from winpc as an eps or another file format that can be read in MTC. WPC is native to winpc.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

I export eps


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm sure you can't import an WPC file into MTC. you will have to export from winpc as an eps or another file format that can be read in MTC. WPC is native to winpc.


There are some icons for importing in MTC such as .svg, .eps, .mtc and .wpc, so I am only making an assumption that .wpc is a WinSignPC file.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

WOW! I'm impressed! Certainly check it out. I hope it works.


----------

